# Rubinmonokel des Juweliers



## Sôulreaper (4. Februar 2011)

Rubinmonokel des Juweliers hat das wer schon hergestellt ?

mats sind ja schon ein bischen viel,

würde gerne wissen was das ding bringen soll ?

jemand erfahrung damit oder schon eins hergestellt ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Bobenser (4. Februar 2011)

denke mal, das es nur ein funitem ist, wie der dschungelhut aus dem angelbeutel.


----------



## Dexis (4. Februar 2011)

Japp, ist ein Spaßgegenstand.


----------

